# Sticking to the Program



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Canada’s hottest Fitness Champion Linda Cusmano passes on some of her very own motivational techniques.Other than the famous “I don’t have the time” syndrome, motivation is one of our foremost downfalls to getting into shape and keeping with an exercise regimen. Being in the sport of Fitness, with frequent diet modifications, high training demands and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

